# BdxTool



## Diablo1123 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yasu has released a program called BdxTool which edits save files in Daigassou! Band-Brothers DX to import and export bbdx files.
I haven't played that game so I have no idea what they are, but some of you people might find it interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/


----------



## SoulAnger (Jul 1, 2008)

YASU FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is awesome!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

Yasu is a Kickass man!


----------



## Sephi (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw this the day he released it, but I couldn't figure out what it was so I didn't bother to submit it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> I saw this the day he released it, but I couldn't figure out what it was so I didn't bother to submit it.


Lol I coundn't figured it out for a while
Until I searched bdx on gbatemp

there were like 2 results
ONe which was the game's save file thingy


----------



## Celice (Jul 1, 2008)

Basically, if this is what I'm thinking about, this will let you insert user-created songs from the first game (BBS) and I guess now this one as well (BBX?) into your custom created song saves.  In addition, there's a tool to convert MIDIs to the BBS format.  Throw in that NES and SNES rips can be converted to MIDI as well, and you really have a large collection of videogame music to listen to, as well as all the MIDI remixes people make for tons of games as-is.


----------

